# Rock Grinders?



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmmm are you sure your trainer wasn't just suggesting on moving up to a rowl thats not so dull? You can just replace the rowl on your spur too. 

I've only ever seen a pair of rock grinders used buy a trainer, and it was ONCE in twelve months on a lazy lazy lazy stud.

Post a pic of your spurs. Are the rowls worn right down? How long is the shank? Are you tall or short?

In general tall riders need a longer shank because their leg is off the horse more and they need the reach, and a shorter shank for a shorter rider.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Two-Tone Antique Rock Grinder Spurs

Follow that link to see what rock grinders are.

Personally to wear a spur like this there needs to be a few pre-requisites:

1. Most important, years using spurs and riding horses at an advanced level 
2. A steady steady leg
3. A lead sided horse who is very very dull
4. A good good good reason for using these
5. A plan, get your point across to the horse then take em off.

IMO you need all five of the above to qualify to wear these spurs. They're called rock grinders for a reason.

I would question your trainer about this.

Also, what discipline are you riding? You can get a more effective spur, but rock grinders are a stretch.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/1091/256261

I've found that whenever I've needed more than those above, it's been a training thing. If your trainer wants you to wear rock grinders for 2 or 3 rides, to make and reinforce a point, then fine. If he's suggesting you wear them all the time, I'd be looking for another trainer. Very few horses and fewer riders are ever qualified for those spurs.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Black Satin Team Roper Spurs

This is very similar to what I wear. I am very short so my leg is always on the horse, so I have to make a very pointed effort to keep my heels away from my horse. These are pretty tame spurs, I can roll it up an down my shin with out grimacing! It's not the nicest feeling, but it's not the worst! The rowels are blunt.


----------



## fanofthearts (Oct 18, 2012)

Muppetgirl, the spurs I ride in all time are a bit sharper and longer shanked than those. For who asked I have long legs and the guy I'm riding right now is short so I can wrap around him pretty good. We've won a lot together he is just really lazy in the right lead moving his hip over and driving up under, he would rather lean into the spur. My trainer doesn't want me to ride in them constantly, just for a bit till we can get the hip over without my leg falling off. What I'm really looking for is a slightly sharper spur to ride in all the time. Anyone ride pleasure in a 5 pointed rowel? Are they a bit sharper?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would use the sharper spur only at home and then only a few times. Spurs are kind of like bits, the sharper, harsher one you use, the more 'dead' they become. Use it a few times to make your point, go back to the other spurs. I would NEVER ride in that kind of spur in the WP ring, if I were a judge I'd see those and never look at you again.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Good advice!


----------

